# Jacket and pants different color...no thanks



## Dressing Sharp D (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it just me or is the whole two color jacket and pants combo "wearing" out it's welcome? We had a company meeting today and a guy was wearing a black jacket, a black shirt, a bright red tie, and grey trousers. Come on...really? I'm already not a big fan on the khaki pants with the navy jacket anyways, but that's just my personal opinion. As far as a little more casual, I would much rather wear a suit along with a casual button up (depending on the event). Back to the black jacket - grey pant combo: this is the third time I've seen it in the past month and I think it's ridiculous. Has anyone else seen this going on? If so, why am I seeing it more and more regular lately?
-L8R


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe you're serious, so I'll answer you. It's not posssible to wear a blazer, sportcoat, odd jacket or whatever you want to call it with *anything but* different colored pants. That's the whole purpose of an odd jacket; otherwise it's a suit. The way you've phrased it you think it's a fad. No. It ain't so Joe. It's just something men do. And have done for a few hundred years.​


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

How long have I been seeing the blazer/sport coat with contrasting pants combination? Well, let's see; I'm 60 years old so that would be about 60 years, although I will admit that I don't remember the first 3 or 4. I suspect that you are just making a joke, right? :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

*A black jacket and grey trousers is a classic look...*

although the black jacket, black tie and red tie sounds like a bad mafia stereotype.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> It ain't so Joe. It's just something men do. And have done for a few hundred years.




































To clarify, though, mixing and matching suit jackets and trousers is fraught with peril. The haphazard combinations you see these days are to be avoided.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I believe the black blazer and gray slacks pairing is a contemporary take on the stroller. Faded gray jeans and a black, corduroy blazer is quite a decent, casual pairing (for the late-20s, early-30s metro crowd), if I do say so myself. I don't own a single black blazer, but I see the combination working on someone else.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

As said previously, the only way to pair odd jackets / pants is by using different colors. In other words, the only wrong combination would be the _same _color.
You aren't a troll, by any chance, are you?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the problem with that outfit is the pairing of the black jacket with a black shirt and a red tie - at work no less. I probably wouldn't wear a black jacket to work for starters but that in itself isn't a sin as much as a preference.

The black shirt with a black jacket at work is moving into the tragic zone and the red tie gets it the last mile. 

The gray pants are the least of it. 

Now, if the guy had a Navy blue blazer on or just a navy jacket and wore a white shirt and say a light blue striped tie - so far so good. Now add a pair of navy pants to solve your issue and what do you have? You have a near zero percent chance that the pants and jacket will look paired in any way shape or form. The shades will be off and that will make it look like "the suit gone horribly wrong" It wouldn't be much different than wearing an orphaned suit jacket in Navy with some stray pair of navy pants. Worse yet a pinstripe navy jacket with solid navy pants.

You may want to rethink this a bit because while you are free to not be a fan of the complimentary yet dissimilar pairing of say tan with blue, you have to admit that short of a suit the alternatives are far worse.

I also dont think you are crazy because in the early 1990's I lived in Frankfurt Germany at a time where it was the height of fashion to wear mustard colored pants with a deep purple jacket - or vice versa - to work. The parings you are sick of are relatively tame and time tested by comparison.


----------



## Dressing Sharp D (Nov 6, 2009)

Time to clarify my earlier post:
Yes, this was meant in a sarcastic way and yes, I know this is not a fad. No, I'm not talking about contrasting odd jackets and pants. I'm well aware that those are fine from all eyes, even though I'm not a huge fan of them (navy with khaki, etc.). I have seen different shades of the same color being worn as a "suit" on multiple occasions lately and this is what I'm referring to. I'm talking a black with pinstripe with solid black, then a slightly darker tan with tan tan, and twice I have seen a navy glen plaid with plain navy pants. This makes no sense to me...and I don't think it would make sense to anyone who had the opportunity to see it.
-L8R


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> To clarify, though, mixing and matching suit jackets and trousers is fraught with peril. The haphazard combinations you see these days are to be avoided.


Yet a suit with two trousers have been sold that way for decades!! 

A Sport Coat w/2 trousers is entirely different!! :icon_smile:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Dressing Sharp D said:


> Time to clarify my earlier post:
> Yes, this was meant in a sarcastic way and yes, I know this is not a fad. No, I'm not talking about contrasting odd jackets and pants. I'm well aware that those are fine from all eyes, even though I'm not a huge fan of them (navy with khaki, etc.). I have seen different shades of the same color being worn as a "suit" on multiple occasions lately and this is what I'm referring to. I'm talking a black with pinstripe with solid black, then a slightly darker tan with tan tan, and twice I have seen a navy glen plaid with plain navy pants. This makes no sense to me...and I don't think it would make sense to anyone who had the opportunity to see it.
> -L8R


This is actually a fad about which I've heard and read. There has been a trend to buy suit seperates in different shades of the same color, and you are right, it is awful.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Coleman said:


> This is actually a fad I have heard and read about. There has been a trend to buy suit seperates in different shades of the same color, and you are right, it is awful.


If it is indeed a fad, it speaks volumes about the peril of following stylistic trends!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Dressing Sharp D said:


> Time to clarify my earlier post:
> Yes, this was meant in a sarcastic way and yes, I know this is not a fad. No, I'm not talking about contrasting odd jackets and pants. I'm well aware that those are fine from all eyes, even though I'm not a huge fan of them (navy with khaki, etc.). I have seen different shades of the same color being worn as a "suit" on multiple occasions lately and this is what I'm referring to. I'm talking a black with pinstripe with solid black, then a slightly darker tan with tan tan, and twice I have seen a navy glen plaid with plain navy pants. This makes no sense to me...and I don't think it would make sense to anyone who had the opportunity to see it.
> -L8R


Almost no one on this board would support suit separates that "almost" match, but don't match.


----------

